# wenge and damascus



## hellize (Dec 9, 2019)

What's up everyone?




I have a freshly made little cutter to show

It is 20.5 cm long overall, with a 9.5 cm long , 3.7 cm wide and 4 mm thick blade. That is 8 inch in total with a 3.75 inch blade 
The handle is made of bull horn and wenge and the blade is forged of 5160, 1.2516 and L6 steels with around 200 layers.
The sheath is made of thick cow hide.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 9, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## hellize (Dec 9, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you


----------

